# Sue Shepherds books!



## badbathandnotbeyond (Dec 5, 2011)

Sue Shepherd is a doc in Austraila who came up with the fodmaps diet. My doc at UCLA Dr. Lynn Chang, a digestive disorder specialist, is really keen on her books and the fodmaps diet. Does anyone know where to order her books in the US. The only way I seem to be able to access her books are on her website, through Austrailia, and with a hefty 54.00 shipping charge for two books!! Ouch. Any suggestions or sites where anyone has purchaces these books. I actually reccomend them, and have heard amazing things about them. Thanks ...


----------



## Blanca (Dec 4, 2011)

AbeBooks.com shows three copies:http://www.abebooks.com/servlet/SearchResults?sts=t&tn=Food+Intolerance+Management+Plan&x=0&y=0And it is showing at Barnes & Noble as not available but taking pre-orders, due out April 24. (Maybe a new US edition? Though they are still showing the same ISBN so maybe just a new printing.) You may not want to wait that long but it is showing at about half the price of the Abe books ones.Another thing I sometimes have luck with is going to a university bookstore or other bookstore and seeing if they can order hard to find books. But it isn't usually a cheap way to go.I have the book from my library (I'm in New Zealand) and it is pretty decent but a lot of the info can also be found here or on the web. It is just nice having it all in one place and the second half is all recipies. But don't spend a fortune on it!


----------



## gummivenus (Dec 29, 2011)

Try the Book Depository... they ship worldwide for free. It's showing as not in stock at the moment, but you can enter your email and they'll contact you when it is in.Otherwise, maybe try eBay? I bought mine off eBay (mind you, I am in Australia) and it was cheaper than directly from the Shepherd Works site.


----------

